
GoldPlay – Listen to Now, rethink music discovery - zeferiah
http://goldplaymusic.com
======
zeferiah
GoldPlay is a music discovery app focused on delivering trending new music
daily. GoldPlay’s emphasis is on promotional music and pre-licensed content,
curated from across the internet. Music is presented without genre in an
endless feed that refreshes every 30 days.

